# Welsfischen am Po



## stockfisch (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Mädls und Jungs, 

Für alle Interessierten ein kleiner Bericht von vergangener Woche:

Tag 1:
Am 15. war es endlich soweit, es ging wieder nach Italien für eine Woche. Nach einer anstrengenden Nachffahrt erreichten wir endlich um ca. 7:00 Uhr das "Austrian Fishing & Adventure Camp" in Seravalle. Nach kurzer Besichtigung der Hütten und des Steges trafen wir auf Walter, einen der Besitzer, der uns eine kurze Einführung gab und uns unsere Unterkunft zeigte. 






Nach dem Auspacken machten wir uns mit Walter auf den Weg aufs Wasser, in den Buchungskosten war ein kleines Guiding (ohne Fischen) inkludiert :m. Wir fuhren in den kleinen Po und suchten die üblichen verdächtigen Stellen (Büffelloch, halb versunkene Bäume etc. ) nach unseren Bartelträgern ab, konnten aber nicht viele Fische finden, das Wasser war sehr niedrig und hatte knapp 30°C . Zu Mittag waren wir dann wieder im Camp, verpflegten uns kurz, beluden das Boot und es ging endlich zum ersten Drift. Auf Grund der geringen Strömung wählten wir eher leichte Montagen, wir bestückten unsere Ruten mit Bleien und Posen zwischen 100-150g bzw. fischte ich mit einer Stange auf 'Gefühl', also nur 100g Blei <-> Wirbel <-> Vorfach und mit den Tiefenmesser wusste ich immer die Tiefe. Entweder knapp unter den vorbeiziehenden Futterfischen oder knapp über Grund, was mir am Nachmittag gleich zwei Hänger bereitete #q. Als Köder nahmen wir Aale, andere Köderfische gab es beim Camp nicht, jedoch wollten wir irgendwann mal mit ein paar feinen Ruten auf Karausche oder Brachse gehn bzw. bekamen wir einen Tipp, dass die Meeräschen mit 14er Haken und einer Made manchmal zu überlisten seien. 
Nach ca. 5 Stunden harter Arbeit in der Hitze (keine Strömung, einmal treibt die Pose aufs Boot zu, dann wieder das Boot auf de Pose und das alles ohne sichtbare Unterschiede in der Strömung) beschlossen wir uns eine markante Stelle zu suchen um dort zu verankern und endlich mal ein bischen Schlaf zu bekommen. Als endlich alles seine Ordnung hatt, die Posen schön in der Strömung standen wollten wir uns ein bischen Ruhe gönnen, die Knarre auf unseren Penn Multirollen dient als wunderbarer Bissanzeiger. Um halb 9 dann der erste Biss, die Pose ging kurz unter aber das wars auch schon. Ziemlich zur gleichen Zeit begann es extrem zu Surren, die Zeit der Gelsen begann und sie rochen unser frisches Blut. Wir setzten beide unsere Moskitonetze auf (die besten 6 investierten Euro ) und zogen lange Hose und Pullover an. Es hatte ja eh nur mehr 25°C. Nach eineinhalb Stunden wars dann endlich vorbei, wir konnten endlich wieder schlafen, hattern aber leider kein Biss und auch kaum Raubgeräusche.

Tag 2:
Um ca. 4 Uhr Morgens leutete das Telephon (zwei Freunde hatten uns am Vortag mitgeteilt, sie besuchen uns spontan für zwei Tage) und so holten wir sie vom Camp ab und es ging wieder zum Fischen. Diesmal wählten wir den Hauptstrom oberhalb unseres Camps aus wo es sogar ein bischen strömte. Wir hatten auch wieder ein paar sehr zaghafte Bisse auf die Posen, aber keiner konnte verwertet werden. Um 9:15 Uhr ca. wars dann endlich soweit, wir waren wieder über einem Futterfischschwarn auf 3 Meter, mein Aal auf 4m als ich plötzlich einen dumpfen Schlag in meiner Rute verspürte. Der Anhieb sass und nach kurzem Drill auf meiner Balzer Magna Seawolf (2,40m , 30LBS) könnte ich diesen Burschen landen. 






Nach ein paar Photos durfte er natürlich wieder zurück in sein Element und wir driften mit dem bischen Strömung weiter. Ein paar Minuten später, Volker löste gerade einen Hänger und ich sass gemütlich am Spitz unseres Bootes mit den Füssen übers Wasser baumelnd, hatte ich wieder einen Biss, den ich aber nicht landen konnte weil ich so dumm gesessen bin -> ohne Boden unter den Füssen lieber nicht Wallerfischen und anschlagen :c. Danach tat sich nichts mehr für ein paar Stunden und wir fuhren gegen 13:00 Uhr zurück ins Camp. Gegen Abends ging es dann wieder zum Driften in den kleinen Po was wir bis ca. 3 Uhr betrieben, leider wie am Vortag ergebnislos. 

So, jetzt muss ich mal kochen gehen .. der Rest des Berichtes folgt noch, es wird auf jeden Fall noch ein paar schöne Fische geben.


----------



## fette beute (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

na dann ma los ich warte mehr fotos,bis jetzt sieht das ja ganz gut aus #h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Servas Jürgen#h !

Hört sich bis jetzt sehr spannend an:m , ich will mehr lesen und fotos sehen:q #6!
mfg.


----------



## Lotte (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

moin-moin,

das hört sich wirklich vielversprechend an!!!! bittttttttteeeeeeeee, laß uns nicht soooooo lange warten !!!


----------



## rob (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

na super!
feiner beginn:m
da bin ich aber auf den rest gespannt!ist das der maestre i hintergreund?
lg rob


----------



## fette beute (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

so nu hast du aber genug gekocht,nu mußt du ma weiter berichten #h


----------



## stockfisch (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Tag 3: Nach ein paar Stunden Schlaf wachten wir dann auf und und fuhren noch ein Stück abwärts Richtung Ariano (das ist die eine Brücke, die nach der einen Gasleitung wo das kleien Büffelloch ist) wo wir absolut null Strömung hatten. Wir versuchten eine Art Spiralbewegung mit dem E-Motor zu erzeugen, damit wir grosse Flächen abfischen konnten, was aber leider nichts ausser ein paar Verwicklungen in den Schnüren brachte (einmal waren vier Stangen und ein Hänger beteiligt |splat. Obwohl laut Gezeitenkalender (den haben wir übrigens neben einem 3 seitigen A3 Plan vom Po-Delta vom Camp-Betreiber bekommen haben) die Strömung Richtung Adria gehen hätte sollen ,drückte es anscheinend viel Salzwasser herein, wodurch keine Fische am Echolot zu sehen waren. Gegen 14:00 machten wir uns wieder zum Camp auf, aßen noch etwas und legten uns ein wenig in die Hütte. Unsere Freunde fuhren nun wieder zurück. Abends gings dann wider in den kleinen Po (so schnell wollten wir uns nicht geschlagen geben) und konnten kaum bessere Verhältnisse finden. Gegen 23:00 Uhr verankerten wir an einem Baum, der aus dem Wasser ragte und versuchten bis ca. 3 Uhr früh so still wie möglich zu sein, in der Hoffnung ein Fisch würde beissen. So beschlossen wir ein wenig zu schlafen. Der Rest der Nacht blieb leider ohne Biss.


----------



## fette beute (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiter immer weeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiter,hast du noch fotos? :m


----------



## stockfisch (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

@rob: Nein, glaub ich nicht.. dass war Stromaufwärts ca. 5 km oberhalb von Seravalle 

@fette Beute: bin eh schon am Schreiben, und ja, Photos kommen noch ;-)


----------



## stockfisch (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Tag 4: Um so ca. 6 wachten wir als irgendetwas plötzlich neben unserer Kühltruhe (die inklusive genügend Kühlmittel gratis zur Verfügung stand) sich im Boot bewegte. Es war wie letztes Jahr auch mal eine Meeräsche in einer schönen Grösse. :g Wir montierten eine Rute von Volker auf schweres Blei bzw. Pose, was sich als nicht ganz so optimal erschien. Der Fisch konnte zwar recht schön Arbeiten, aber nach dem zweiten Fehl-Biss wars aus mit ihm. Mittlerweile war es eh schon wieder Mittags und ziemlich heiss. So beshclossen wir, Kraft zu schöpfen und in den Ort einkaufen zu fahren, was uns einen Strafzettel von 71,8EUR wegen Parken im Kreuzungsbereich bescherte. Die nette Beamtin wollte nichtmal mit uns reden, sie bestieg wieder ihr Fahrzeug und fuhr weg.
Abends gings dann Fluss aufwärts in den Bereich Polesella wo wir ein bischen Strömung antrafen. #6 Auf dem Echolot waren wieder viele Fische auf 3-4 Meter und so stellten wir 2 Posen auf ca. 2 Meter, 2 auf 4.5 Meter und eine Rute zum Gefühl-Fischen. Um ca. 21:15 war es dann endlich wieder soweit, mein Kollege Volker konnte diesen Burschen auf 2m auf Aal fangen.





Bis ca. 3 Uhr war es dann auf unseren Ruten wieder sehr still, obwohl sehr viele Fische und auch schönere Sicheln auf den Echoloten zu sehen war. Wir verankerten oberhalb einer Kante zu einem 20m Loch (das war übrigens das einzige dieser Tiefe, dass wir dieses Jahr gefunden haben. Rein schätzungsweise und an Brücken wie diesen zu beurteilen ist der Stand zur Zeit 1.5m unter Normal bei Flut!!


----------



## fette beute (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuber #h|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## stockfisch (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Tag 5: Voller Motivation und Tatentrang ging es wieder ans Fischen im Morgengrauen. Diesmal wurden wir von einem netten Italiener geweck, der meinte er hole die Polizei wenn wir weiter da stünden :r. Friedlich udn augeglichen wie wir waren haben wir uns losgebunden und sind im Bereich dieser Brücke und oberhalb getriffet. Dort ist der Grund sehr schlammig bzw. mit Grünzeugs überseht. Es gibt ein paar sehr tiefe Löcher und ganz flache Sandstrand Uferbereiche. Total genial für die Köderfische, bis Mittags und ab frühem Abend raubten ein Haufne Fischen an der Oberfläche, grosse Meeräscheschwärme zogen auf 3-4m, es war einfach sehr packend. Wieder 9:15Uhr bekam ich auf der 'Gefühl'-Rute (durch die ich übrigens jetz einen starken rechten Arm haben *gg*) einen schönen Biss und konnten diesen Burschen verhaften.








Dann leider nichts mehr bis Mittags und wir machten uns auf den Weg Richtung Camp. Ungefähr 2 Kilometer vor dem Camp ist uns jedoch unser 40PS Mercury Aussenboarder kaputt gegangen, wie sich später herausstellte wars die Benzinpumpe. Naiv wie wir waren vermuteten wir, dass der bischen Treibstoff im Tank leer war und schickten den Camp-Betreiber fort. Mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit ging es eine halbe Stunde in der Hitze zum Camp. #q
Dort bekamen wir ein anderes Boot, mit dem wir an diesem Abend auch nicht mehr Glück hatten. Eine Schnur verfing sich im E-Motor und ohne diesen ohne Ströimung irgendwie vernünftig driften geht nicht. Zusätzlich kam Regen auf und so packten wir unsere Sachen und fuhren Richtung Camp. Nachdem die Schnur entwirrt war, wir (ohne dass wir es merkten) den Stift vom Antriebswelle zur Schraube verloren hatten und der Regen aufhörte wollten wir unser Glück nochmal im kleine Po versuchen. Es war mittlerweile schon 22:00 Uhr als wir an der Stelle ankamen und den E-Motor verwenden wollten. Zuästzlich kam dann nochmals Regen auf, also beschlossen wir uns mal richtig auszuschlafen im Camp in unserer Hütte was wir auch taten.


----------



## fette beute (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

oh mann ich bin so neidisch aber ich gönn es dir, ich hab noch nie einen wels gefangen #h#q


----------



## stockfisch (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

@fette Beute: Danke, naja gibts keine guten Fluss in deiner Nähe? Ich hab zumindest in meinem Bereich in OÖ in den letzten Jahren regelmässig ein paar kleine auf Aal-Montagen gefangen und weiss auch von ein paar Freunden, denen es auch so geht. Der Grosse blieb mir zu Hause leider noch verwehrt .. 

@All: Danke für Euer Interesse .. heute werd ich leider nix mehr schreiben, aber morgen bekommt ihr den Rest


----------



## fette beute (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

morgen,ok ich warte,gute nacht|schlaf:


----------



## posengucker (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Hi Stockfisch,

toller Bericht. Am liebsten würde ich mich jetzt ins Auto setzen und runterdüsen. Geht aber nicht  :c 

@Rob, ich glaube das ist der Po di Goro.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

alles klar werner!hab ich mir auch schon gedacht!
super bericht jürgen!
ach wie gerne wär ich jetzt wieder untenlg rob


----------



## posengucker (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Hi Stockfisch,

habt ihr geklopft ?

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

oder seit ihr einfach so durch die türe gegangen:q
werner das ist doch das neue camp was die mit pauken und trompeten eröffnet haben!?
ach gehhh irgendwie muss ich heuer doch noch runterfahren:q


----------



## posengucker (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Hi Rob,

sind wir heute aber lustig  :q .

Jo, da ist das "neue" Camp. Meines Wissens wurde ein bestehendes Camp übernommen.

Wenn im August die Bedingungen bei uns schlecht sind, können wir ja runterfahren.

lg
Pogu


----------



## stockfisch (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Tag 6: Wieder gings nach dem morgendlichen Driften bei der Brücke ins Camp zurück. Am Abend fuhren wir wieder zu der Brücke und den Sandbänken, wo leider wieder absolut keine Strömung war. Ein bischen enttäuscht beschlossen wir ein früher schlafen zu gehn, um für den letzten Tag ausreichend fit zu sein. Um ca. 4 Uhr dann ging endlich wieder der Freilauf unserer einzigen Stationärrolle (Baitrunner 6500 -> keine neumoderne 6500B, da hört man jedes Zahnrad ;-) Ein Kleiner Bursche mit ca. 80cm konnte gelandet werden, von dem gibt es aber leider kein Photo.


----------



## stockfisch (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Tag 7: Von dem kleinen Fischlein geweckt versuchten wir unser Glück noch ein letztes Mal. Obwohl wir keine Strömung hatten waren viele Futterfische wieder in 3-4m und wir hatten einige schöne 'Platscher gehört'. Um ziemlich genau 9:00 Uhr morgends, die Glocken leuteten, steckte ich meine 'gefühl'-Rute in den Rutenhalter und drehte meinen Posen den Rücken zu um zu uriniern |uhoh:. Als ich fertig war entdeckte ich, dass einr meiner Posen, der auf 2m gestellt war, verschwunden war. Da es an dieser Stelle ein paar sehr seichte Stellen gab, dachte ich zuerst an einen Hänger. Ich nahm meine Shimano Hyperloop Boat in die Handy und rüttelte mal ein wenig. Nichts passierte. Langsam fuhren wir einen Meter Richtung vermeindlichen Hänger als dieser sich plötzlich zu bewgen anfing. Ich spürte einen starken Zug und wieder still. Nichts. aus. Jetzt hatten wir mittlerweile die Stelle erreicht als der Fisch seine ganze Kraft uns zeigte. Er schlug ein paar Mal mit dem Schwanz gegen die Schnur, was ziemlich häftig war.





Nach ca. 10 min konnte ich das erste mal sein Maul sehen.




Danach zogen wir ihn mit dem E-Motor Richtung Sandbank, was ihm gar nicht wirklich gefiehl. Im ca. 40cm tiefen Wasser übergab ich Volker meine Rute und nahm die Abhackmatte und breitete sie aus und zog mir die Handschuhe an. Vorsichtig versuchte ich die Dame an meine zärtlichen Berührungen zu gewöhnen (sie bekam 3 mal einen kleinen Klaps auf den Kopf, das soll angeblich gut sein um sich an mich zu gewöhnen|kopfkrat) und ich zog sie auf die unter Wasser liegende Plane. Mit dieser wurde der Fisch dann ins sehr seichte Wasser gezogen.










Nach dem Abhaken (er war ganz vorne im Maulwinkel gehakt) und ein paar Photos wurde die Lady relativ grantig, sie schnappte immer öfter nach mir. Um ihr weitere Strapazen zu ersparen liess ich sie voller Freude wieder schwimmen.
Den Rest des Tages passierte nicht mehr all zu viel, wir versuchten ohne Ströumung unser Glück auf ein Neues. Nach Ankunft im Camp wurde noch alles gereinigt, ein gutes kühles Villacher aus dem frei zugänglichen Durchlaufkühler getrunken und nach der Körperhygiene unser Heimweg angetreten.

Fazit: trotz sehr schlechten Bedingungen konnten wir zumindest einen schöneren Fisch landen, das Camp war einfach total ok, was will man eigentlich mehr ausser bald wieder :m.
Ich hoffe Euch hat mein kleiner Bericht ein wenig gefallen. Das einzige negative was bleibt ist, dass es wahrscheinlich wieder ein Jahr dauern wird  bis ich wieder runter komme.


----------



## stockfisch (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

@Pposengucker & Rob: es ist das ehemalige Wallner Camp /also das ältere Ehepaar von Marchtrenk oder Wels). Boote sind alles neue, wahlweise mit 25 oder 40 PS Mercury und mit E-Motor bzw. einem Lowrance X135 (das ist übrigens sehr laut, wir haben die letzten 3 Tage nur mehr unser eigenes 8 Jahr altes verwendet)

@Posengucker: nein, geklopft haben wir diesemal nicht. Die meisten Stellen waren zu seicht (also unter 6-8m) Ausserdem glaube ich, dass in diesen Bereichen wo so viel geklopft wird kaum noch was zu fangen gibt mit dieser Merhode. Da musst du denk ich weiter Richtung Mittellauf rauf. Zumindest wars letztes Jahr so, dass wir kaum noch aufsteigende Sicheln am Echolot beim Klopfen gesehen haben (verglichen mit vor 5 Jahren).


----------



## posengucker (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Hi,

super Fisch  :m . Gratulation  #r .

Ich finde es toll, wie extrem schonend Ihr mit dem Fisch umgegangen seid.

Das urinieren dürfte eine gewisse Lockwirkung haben, gell Rob  |supergri .

Bei der Wassertiefe geb ich Dir Recht. Unser Abschnitt ist Gott sei Dank noch nicht verklopft, ausser die Gäste vor uns haben das Wasser eine Woche lang schaumig geklopft.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

spitzen bericht und traum fisch!!!was willst du mehr:m
man hast du mich jetzt heiss gemacht..zum glück sitzen der werner und ich bald wieder einige tage auf wels in der donau an.
lg rob


----------



## stockfisch (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Guten Morgähn,

@Pogu: ad Urinieren: das glaub ich langsam auch, und das nicht nur beim Welsfischen. Wie oft hab ich deswegen schon den einzigen Biss versäumt ;-)

@Pogu & Rob: ad Revier: naja, wenn ich Eure Berichte über AW so lese, packt mich oft ein wenig der Neid (ich vergönn es Euch natütlich . Ich hab leider in meiner Nähe kaum Möglichkeiten, vernünftig auf Waller zu fischen, obwohl es bei uns einen relativ guten Bestand geben würde (als Beifang habe ich immer wieder welche gefangen, aber keiner über 60cm, ein paar Freunden geht es ähnlich).
Gibt es in AW eigentlich Tageskarten?


----------



## posengucker (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Hi Stockfisch,

ja es gibt Tageskarten, jedoch darf man mit dieser nicht in der Nacht fischen (und gerade da beissen unsere Freunde am liebsten). Die Karte gibt es leider nicht mehr direkt am Wasser sondern muss im Vorhinein in einem Angelgeschäft besorgt werden.

lg
Pogu


----------



## stockfisch (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

@Pogu: danke für die Infos. Schade wegen dem Nachtfischen.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welsfischen am Po*

Klasse Bericht#6 , schön zu lesen, schöne Fotos,:m !

Auf diesen Waller kannst du stolz sein ein hübscher Bursche (Mädel|supergri ) Gratuliere#6 !
Mfg.


----------

